# Logitech Harmony 900 - Remote won't charge



## jurismorte (Jun 12, 2010)

I recently bought a Logitech Harmony 900 from ebay. The remote itself works great when the battery is charged. The problem, however, is that whenever I place the remote in the charger/cradle nothing happens. There's no indication that the battery is charging and, sure enough, within a few days, the battery goes dead. I received a second cradle from the ebay seller and am still having the same problem. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for fixing this problem and/or know if there's a different way to charge the battery?

Thanks in advance!

jurismorte


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The contacts on Harmony remote trays are for the birds. Get a pencil eraser and vigorously clean the contacts, both on the tray and the remote. That should solve your problem.

My 880 changes screens when it's charging. I bet yours will, too. That should tell you if things are working right.


----------



## jurismorte (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for the suggestion. Sadly, it doesn't seem to be helping. The "off" button is flashing as is the LED on the cradle but nothing happens on the device. I changed batteries to the first one that died and the screen temporarily turned a pale white a few times and then died again. Still no signs of the battery charging. Might there be other things I could try that you know of? Thanks again!


----------



## BigBearf (May 29, 2006)

I would call logitech and see if they would send a new cradle and/or remote. They have been responsive to me in the past. If no luck get a new charging cradle via ebay and try that.
bigbearf


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

It could also be a bad battery.


----------



## jurismorte (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. Don't think it's the battery as I've tried two different batteries and having the same problem. I'll call Logitech next. Hope it helps!


----------



## dobok (Feb 7, 2010)

I had the same problem.The battery itself is too loose in the compartment it sits in.Logitech knows about it and has sent out little rubber pieces to keep battery tight. I also stuffed in some cardboard and it has never worked BETTER. I had this problem for 2 years till someone told me about it and I complained and got a response.I hope this helps you (I know it will). Dave


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

My 880 had that problem. What I did was took a sheet of fine sandpaper and layed it on a flat surface, put the remote on it and sanded the plastic that surrounds the contacts to where its almost even with the contacts. Now when I put it in the charging cradle it works like a champ!


----------

